# One more titanium fat tandem:)



## zinovey (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi! We just have finished our work with titanium tandem fatbike. It's 16" and 17" size. With custom titanium sliders to fit Rohloff speedhub. Titanium fork and stoker stem. 26x4.0 Kenda Tires on Chinese 100mm carbon rims. Handlebars and seatpost are also carbon from China))) Bushnell Fat Bike Eccentric. SRAM X9 GXP Fat bike system. Shimano ZEE brakes. The whole bike weights 21.5 kilos. What do you think?) PS: I do know that you will ask about grass in the rims)))
​


----------



## Rubberduckxi (Sep 10, 2015)

That is a real nice thing!!! Do you have more details? Who's manufacturer? Price? What crank sets? And please more pictures!


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Friggin awesome!


----------



## zinovey (Oct 1, 2013)

Rubberduckxi said:


> That is a real nice thing!!! Do you have more details? Who's manufacturer? Price? What crank sets? And please more pictures!


You can find here about manufacturer https://www.facebook.com/rapidtitan/ Crankset is SRAM X9 GXP Fat bike. Unfortunately no more photos available... yet! If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me, I can find geo if you need))


----------



## zinovey (Oct 1, 2013)

SeaHag said:


> Friggin awesome!


Thanks!))


----------



## Erichimedes (Jul 30, 2010)

How did you get grass to grown in those rims?


----------



## zinovey (Oct 1, 2013)

Erichimedes said:


> How did you get grass to grown in those rims?


It's just a piece of artificial grass in rims))) instead of rim tape)))


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

*Tandem Fat Bike*



zinovey said:


> It's just a piece of artificial grass in rims))) instead of rim tape)))


How does it ride. Can you give us the build run down? Any hurdles? Anything you would do different? Can you run 29er plus tires?


----------



## zinovey (Oct 1, 2013)

Johnbonn said:


> How does it ride. Can you give us the build run down? Any hurdles? Anything you would do different? Can you run 29er plus tires?


It ride like tandem on fat tires))) The bike was assembled by the customer, so we did not have the opportunity to make a test run. Build list:

Frame - Rapid-Titan tandem 17'5" x 16" non-offset, OEM Rohloff dropouts. 
The fork - Rapid-Titan.
Headset - Cane Creek Headset 40 EC34 1 1/8" black
Handlebars - Chinese carbon 720мм
Seatposts - Chinesecarbon 300мм
Saddles - Rockbros
Rims - Chinese "Clown Shoe" 100mm
Tires - Kenda Juggernaut Sport DTC 26 x 4,0 (559-98) Wire - MTB Tyres 26" - non-folding
Front hub - Quanta 135мм 32H
Rear hub - Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 XL TS DB OEM 32-hole black for Fatbike
Brakes - Shimano ZEE 
BBs - Truvativ GXP XR fatbike 100mm Bushnell Fat Bike Eccentric
Cranksets - SRAM X.9 Crank 10-speed GXP Fatbike 36-22T 170mm
Pedals - Wellgo Flat Pedals A52 black
Chain - SRAM PowerChain PC X1 11-speed Chain - 2 pcs
Of course the frame can fit 29+ tires.


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you for the run down. Do you sell the frame? If so how much? And how would one get one? The steering head angle appears to be really slack can that be tightened up? Say 70-71 looks like 67-69. Thank you


----------

